# tHE NEW BEST PLACE FOR MODIFIED SKYLINES



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Right, have been wanting to leave a plan to get a guranteed sum policy, caterham 01159 415255, option 4. Spoke to them and they insure a friends modified NSX (50k's worth) they gave me a quote, £860 per month £50 more than A plan want and its guaranteed a value of £25,000! So my GTT worth about £10,000 is now insured for what its worth, I have to provide pictures and bills totalling £15,000 which i can so am VERY happy knowing the insureers know my power and mods and its totally covered!

Worth calling, hope this helps others

Ben:thumbsup:


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

£850.00 per month????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry per year!


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

£850PM! ARGH! i had the same thought!

Whats your age/ncb/mods just as a comparison.

Cheers

Sean


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

age 26, 7 years NCB, over 15k of mods and over 500 BHP


----------

